# CAPS LOCK reversed



## CAPSLOK (Apr 19, 2010)

_Here is a post from jonto12 in 2009 that has expired but I have the same problem:_








*Reverse Caps Lock, Clicking Links Open New Windows - And Other major problem... Virus* 
*Reverse Caps Lock, Clicking Links Open New Windows - And Other major problems... Virus?* Cant type numbers, on and off for over a year - really need help.

last night , I experienced a strange series of occurences on my computer (Windows XP/ PRO) that I thought had ended - .

when I was typing, that I was doing so in all caps - even though my Caps Lock was disabled.

When I enabled Caps Lock, it then started typing all lower case letters.

Other keyboard symptoms: the period and the comma were not available, only able to type > or < with or without the Shift key. Also, the Shift key didn't work with most keys for characters. There were also issues in selecting text in a field.

Another nuisance during this period is that when I clicked on a link, it would open up a new browser window, as opposed to the link opening in the same window.

Frustrated, I restarted the computer. I made sure no keys were stuck. When I rebooted, it appeared I was still experiencing these weird symptoms. I had double clicked on an icon on my desktop, it had selected more than one icon and opened the first one to the right.

I immediately ran Spybot/ AVG. found nothing - problem stops at random. 
Good news, for now, is that a Spybot search found nothing major, and an Anti-Malware scan turned up empty.

I guess my question is, what should I do if I find myself typing the wrong characters again today?

And has anyone else experienced this problem? The more people know about this, the better! please help - I have formated the entire maching and drives - problem just rea ppears.

*If your still there jonto12 did you fix the problem? My problem is on a Dell Latitude notebook. Someone suggested to remove/install the the battery to do a reboot. I checked the Accessibility Options thing. It's not that. An external keyboard does the same thing. Ran adaware and virus checker.*


----------



## CAPSLOK (Apr 19, 2010)

I also switched from hibernate to standby. No change.

One other thing. When I open Word the first letter I type is a small cap which is correct. The next letter is a Large cap and it stays that way until I turn off the computer and restart it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Closing duplicate thread to: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/917871-caps-lock-reversed.html

Please do not post more then one thread per topic.


----------

